# cam shaft kit



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

hello all, looking to add as much power for as little money as possible, (arent we all) I have 06 gto with 2,000 miles on it, added a c.a.i. on it already and ordering superchips programmer next, then going with cat back exhaust with x pipe, wondering what is a good cam kit to add to give me more horse power, and advise if going it right direction with my add-ons, thanks! 
(this is my 2nd gto had 05 traded in with 12,000 miles, didnt do any mods on it cause it was a lease, bought the 06)


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

a high 220's low 230 cam would give you a nice gain add some dual spring and a UDP
get the usual bolt ons first
headers ,high flow cats if you use them,cat back,CAI,


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

vxssls1 said:


> a high 220's low 230 cam would give you a nice gain add some dual spring and a UDP
> get the usual bolt ons first
> headers ,high flow cats if you use them,cat back,CAI,


 I agree.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep!!!...:agree... That's the route I went and could not be more pleased. I ended up with a 228/232 cam and it's a great fit. Mean ass rumble at idle to a wild scream at FT... It should pass smog, but with no Cats. I am not too sure about that. I'll deal with that issue when it comes around in a few years...:cheers



vxssls1 said:


> a high 220's low 230 cam would give you a nice gain add some dual spring and a UDP
> get the usual bolt ons first
> headers ,high flow cats if you use them,cat back,CAI,


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

where can i get a cam kit? summit? do i have to do all that stuff to my car before the cam kit? ty

ben


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

ricekiller848 said:


> where can i get a cam kit? summit? do i have to do all that stuff to my car before the cam kit? ty
> 
> ben


dont think you will have any trouble find a shop to get parts from as use have heaps over there
2 i know of that are good are that a lot of aussies use are
texas speed shop
Texas-Speed.com
speed inc
Speed Inc
you are best to do everything before the cam as then you get it tuned to suit all your mods 
in saying that you dont have to NO
you can do it after but you will need the tune touched up to suit new mods


----------



## dallas64 (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks all, put c.a.i and superchips programmer on, next is either the exhaust or the cam


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ricekiller848 said:


> where can i get a cam kit? summit? do i have to do all that stuff to my car before the cam kit? ty
> 
> ben


Flow Tech Inductions is a custom grind shop that makes a lot of cams for other shops for the LSX engines. Ed Curtis is the guru and there are a lot of GTO guys making serious power not just peak power at high RPM but down low too. i have his Street Sweeper HT cam (228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa) and it made my car a beast. i snapped my drive shaft in two on my first launch with it at the strip after i put it in


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> Flow Tech Inductions is a custom grind shop that makes a lot of cams for other shops for the LSX engines. Ed Curtis is the guru and there are a lot of GTO guys making serious power not just peak power at high RPM but down low too. i have his Street Sweeper HT cam (228/232 .612/.600 111 lsa) and it made my car a beast. i snapped my drive shaft in two on my first launch with it at the strip after i put it in


 There are a few kits they have on there website but, i dont know what one is best for me. I personally nevber did any internal engine mods. So with that in mind i really really dont want to buy the wrong thing and blow up my engine. money is not an issue on the kits. Also is everything needed to do the cam replacement with the package deal? thank you ( here is a link to what im talking about) 
FlowTech Induction - Custom Camshafts, Cylinder Heads, Induction Systems, Valvtrain 
Ben


----------



## skyfz 450 (Jun 25, 2008)

I wanna say hi to you all, first post on this forum. You guys are welcome to come over to ls1gto and look around. Any way, You dont need that superchips. its a major waste of money. If you really want more power, get your exhaust done,(long tube headers, catless mids, full cat back, then dicide if you are gonna do heads and cam or what else to the engine. Do the cam LAST because it must mactch everything else in your combo. lastly get it DYNO tuned. much safer and more hp than any hand held, plus if you add to your combo they will usually charge for dyno time only, not the full 450-500.


----------

